# Anybody use Body Butter?



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I am doing a century ride tomorrow and plan to use body butter for lubing any friction between my groin and bike shorts. My question is, do I need to reapply it during lunch break station? I am trying not to carry too much stuff in my back pockets besides a pump, tube, tire lever, keys and cell phone. Also, I noticed on long rides, my shorts padding stay wet and don't dry up. I think that might be contributing to the saddle soreness. Has anybody else have this issue or am I the only one?


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

I have found the only thing that can stand up to 8 or so plus hours in the saddle is Bag Balm. The super viscous material really holds up all day. Other products seem to breakdown on those long days. I use only thick application for 13+ hour double centuries and solo 12 hour mountain bike events with no issues. Bag Balm is sold a most drug stores so it's really easy to find. 

Have fun on your ride tomorrow and be safe!


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

MTBMaven said:


> I have found the only thing that can stand up to 8 or so plus hours in the saddle is Bag Balm. The super viscous material really holds up all day. Other products seem to breakdown on those long days. I use only thick application for 13+ hour double centuries and solo 12 hour mountain bike events with no issues. Bag Balm is sold a most drug stores so it's really easy to find.
> 
> Have fun on your ride tomorrow and be safe!


+1 for Bag Balm. 
Even though I don't like to use it unless I have to (I don't think it washes easily out of the short's padding), it is about the ONLY thing that works for those long rides. I can usually get by with D-Nuts (my favorite) or Butt'R if the weather isn't wet or humid and the ride is less than 120 miles or so. But if it's damp, humid, or raining, I don't risk the ride on anything less than Bag Balm.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Chamois Butter is pretty good stuff. I use it on most rides, about the size of a quarter on each side of the groin area. Holds up well on 60 miles rides. I'm sure it would be good for 100 miles. 

I wear Performance brand shorts, with the green insert. No problems.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I wear the same Performance shorts but I still get chaffing on long rides. The problem is the green padding get saturated with swear and rubs against my skin.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

get some Castelli shorts...best ones I have tried so far. I did 75 miles in a little over 4 hours today and no issues at all. I don't use any chamois creme and never missed it unless Im riding in a downpour.


----------



## Gitit (Sep 5, 2012)

I never saw results from any balm, butter or what have you. It all seems to go away after about 3 hours. When I'm going to be in the saddle more than that I wear two pair of shorts. The double chamois is awesome.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

2 pairs of shorts? That's like wearing diapers...bulky.


----------



## AtomicMoose (Aug 15, 2012)

Gitit said:


> I never saw results from any balm, butter or what have you. It all seems to go away after about 3 hours. When I'm going to be in the saddle more than that I wear two pair of shorts. The double chamois is awesome.


This has to be a joke.... you really where 2 pair of padded shorts? LOL


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

AtomicMoose said:


> This has to be a joke.... you really where 2 pair of padded shorts? LOL



Not so funny when it works. Even though I haven't had a need to use this method in many years, since we have better bibs these days (and I don't do anything over 300 miles anymore). Lon Haldeman taught me this trick back in the '80s. I used it for the 700 mile RAAM qualifier back in 1985. Not a single saddle problem, and that was with a full weekend of humid and damp conditions.

If it works for a RAAM champion...


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Roadrunner,
I've used Body Butter for years with great results. Mostly I use a hemp one but I've used a couple other versions. For a century I would apply before suiting up and it would last easily for the duration. I've done rides longer than a century, with wicked amounts of climbing, with a single application of body butter. 

I've been using the hemp one from the Body Shop brand for the past several years. Good stuff. I don't see any advantage to chamois cream as the body butter gets the job done and my chamois comes completely clean in the wash afterwards.


----------



## Gitit (Sep 5, 2012)

AtomicMoose said:


> This has to be a joke.... you really where 2 pair of padded shorts? LOL


If it's a long ride I do. Last long road ride I did was from Topaz Lake in NV to HWY 1 west of Santa Rosa in 23 hours. All but about 1.5 hours was spent in the saddle. Even with 2 pair of shorts (with pads) I was numb for a couple days after.

2 pads are essential for anything over 6 hours of straight saddle time. Try it sometime; I bet you feel more benefit than from a balm.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*Silicone Lubes are Superior*

For long rides, particularly in wet or sweaty conditions silicon lubes are longer lasting than the petroleum based butters. They also have very high lubricating properties.

I use Barriere Silicone Skin Cream found in the baby section of most drug stores. There are a lot of similar products with a more adult purpose but this way you don't need any explanations for how you use it


----------

